# run time error when installing program - cannot import DLL??



## joe90102 (Jul 13, 2003)

1st: http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=29167450sj5.png

2nd: http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=18113258vr8.png

This happens when i try and install cross loop. Exactly what is the problem?? Thanks for your help in advanced.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Are you running the installation file straight from the internet or are you saving the file to your PC and then run it directly from your hard disk? Try saving the file first by right clicking the link and choosing "Save Target As" and select your save location. After downloading try clicking on the newly saved file. Also disable your anti-virus software since it appears to think the file is malicious.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## joe90102 (Jul 13, 2003)

Ok, i will try this now. I have just downloaded a registry cleaner. Could this be anything to do with it?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Don't run it!!!! Registry cleaners often are not that accurate and can mess up perfectly good programs by deleting dlls and such.
If you want a clean registry, I would recommend you really get to know a bit about it and then, after making a copy of it for protection and backup, clean the bloody thing yourself - or get someone else who really knows what they are doing to do so. (Fortunately, I can do a bit, but for the real messes, I wait for my son to visit....)


----------

